# A new face.



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Washington has the Dollar...

Abe has the Five spot...

...and now we have one to go on the food stamp!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -/|\- 

My wife thinks I'm crazy I just started laughing uncontrolably.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -~|-


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

dunn_gary said:


> :roll:


Correct, in a few years B. Hussein Obama's face will be on the Amero, not food stamps.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Correct, in a few years B. Hussein Obama's face will be on the Amero, not food stamps.


I hope your are not correct on that one Prout! I guess the future will let us all know for sure. -)O(-


----------

